# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my last tank photo



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

ok here it is...

















I have 1/3 of the surface of the tank covered with lotus leafs...

















with more resolution:
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/images/outubro_2003/perspectivahi.jpg

I put some of my easy plant on the left side (less light there), this way I try to achieve a good enviroment to my discus...I think I got it...








I had more glosso before, well this glosso sustained days of 34-35 ºC (more than 93ºF), and now they are recovering from it...
My glosso grows beautifully on the shadow...I guess I have to much light (300 watts MH on a 66 gallon tank (150x40x40 cm)

Regards!
António vitor


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

ok here it is...

















I have 1/3 of the surface of the tank covered with lotus leafs...

















with more resolution:
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/images/outubro_2003/perspectivahi.jpg

I put some of my easy plant on the left side (less light there), this way I try to achieve a good enviroment to my discus...I think I got it...








I had more glosso before, well this glosso sustained days of 34-35 ºC (more than 93ºF), and now they are recovering from it...
My glosso grows beautifully on the shadow...I guess I have to much light (300 watts MH on a 66 gallon tank (150x40x40 cm)

Regards!
António vitor


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's beautiful Antonio! I can't say anything else...







Well, your fish looks phenomenal too! That's one of the best shaped discus I've ever seen!

What are you feeding them? You seem to have very little algae on your plants.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks phil!

That discus was raised from very little (8 dollars fish)...









raised with normal fish flakes and lots of beef heart.

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Antonio,

Your R. macranda is just beautiful.

Your right corner and stargrass slope is perfect. I can't really see the left corner b/c of the Discus.

Just a tip.
When you take picture next time, try to get as close as possible to see side corners of your tank in the viewer. If you have manual balance available, use it







.

Good job.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Jay!

Macrandra is the plant that sustained better the heat from this summer, no problem at all, and never stop growing even in 34ºC.

when we choose discus in the tropica catalog (on their's site), Macrandra doens't appear, don't know why, with good light macrandra don't have any problems even in the heat, maybe macrandra requires too much light, so they take that plant out...I think we can have enough shade for discus even in a high light intensity aquarium.

Another thing is that discus loves 27ºC, mine accepts that temperature with good health!

Regards!
António Vitor


----------

